
Tectonic: a complete, modernized, self-contained TeX/LaTeX engine - ptoniato
https://tectonic-typesetting.github.io/en-US/
======
ksherlock
> Tectonic has been forked from the old-fashioned WEB2C implementation of TeX

TeX was written in WEB which was a literate programming version of pascal
(with, I believe, some c-like pre-processor support). WEB2C is a pascal-to-C
transpiler. a pascal-to-rust transpolar would be interesting.

